# Change default lockscreen image



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I am trying to change the Windows 10 default lock screen image. I am currently getting the Cave on a Beach image. I have changed Settings > Personalization > Lock Screen for each account. And when I sign out or press WinKey - L, I do get the image that I have set for the last current user. However, if the computer goes to sleep and when I wake it up, I get the Cave on a Beach image. Googling, I found a setting in the registry:

HKLM>software>policies>Microsoft>Windows>Personalization - :LockScreenImage, and I placed a path to an image in that key.

But it doesn't seem to work. The source of that is here: https://winaero.com/blog/how-to-change-default-lock-screen-image-in-windows-10/


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, somewhere I read this cannot be done without the enterprise version, still this link has a method may work:-

https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/5016-change-lock-screen-background-windows-10-a.html


----------

